# Ataturk



## RabidAlien (Sep 3, 2010)

Gotta respect the guy. Held Galipoli with just a bunch of reserve troops? Holy crap! 

Badass of the Week: Mustafa Kemal Ataturk


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 5, 2010)

Ataturk was also responsible for helping to bring Turkey into the 20th Century with some much needed modernization.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2010)

THat is such a cool site, thanks for posting!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 6, 2010)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Ataturk was also responsible for helping to bring Turkey into the 20th Century with some much needed modernization.



Yep. I'd heard about his being at Gallipoli, and had the general impression that he was a serious arse-kicker, but never knew he was such a hard-core cool guy that he modernized an entire country afterwards!

For some fairly accurate snapshots of history, this site is amazing! Its the most fun I've ever had learning about history, and occasionally an article of his has caused me to go do more in-depth research on my own!


----------

